# Flickering Electric Lantern?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm hoping to have the guy at the entrance to our exhibit this year have a lantern, but it would be cooler if it flickers as though there's a flame inside! I can live with a regular steady glow, but yeah haha.
Do they sell these? I'm assuming they do, but they're probably realllly lame looking.
Or is there any other way I could achieve this effect (short of a real flame lol)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Erick with no K, I think I have a few left.
Here's a link to making one yourself and a short vid clip to show what it should look like.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/FlickerLantern.htm


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's lots of ways to do this. Do you want to use 110AC bulbs or LEDs?


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

They sell LED candels now (not very bright but if one of those would fit, it would be fast and easy).


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use the LED flickering tea lights. I change the wimpy LED to a 10,000 mcd and cut in a 4AA battery pack. Some are really easy to hack. Use some small colored diffusers to spread the light around. If you use a spray-on glass frosting coating it'll look good, too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought out walgreens when they had the led tea candles. They actually had them cheaper than the maker sells them for!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dollar Store has some that cycle through 3 different colors. That'd be kinda strange for a lantern, though.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You could always hack a McDonalds led toy.


----------

